# BACHMANN DAVENPORT



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I am still considering buying one of these. Are they good for running a couple hours at a time, with station stops that give them a 30 second rest each lap they complete? Also, can hook and loop couplers be installed in place of the knuckle couplers?


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't comment on running too much, as I took mine apart before it ever saw rails ....but I can tell you that hook and loops are going to be something of a challenge. You'd need an arrangement like the drop (knuckle) couplers that come with it, only with the hook and loop installed on the end. Anything else would probably count as surgery. I'm not sure if you could use a drop knuckle coupler as a starting point for fashioning the drop hook 'n loop... it might be easier just to make your own drop arm. 

You can see what I've done with mine at http://slatecreekrailway.blogspot.com .... will give you photos of the drive mechanism, etc. 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Not having run the one on my shelf for hours on end, I can only theorize that they're robust enough to handle the work. The gears are large with big teeth, and (if I recall correctly--I'm not at home right now) ball bearings in the journals. That should be able to handle continuous running. 

As for a hook and loop coupler, it's going to be a challenge, at least for the hook. The loop can be fashioned out of some brass strip and bolted to the frame. I suppose a hook could be mounted somehow. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

The Davenport is a great runner. A Kadee #830 (G Scale) is practically a drop in fit. Accuraft couplers would be harder to fit due to the thickness of the die cast frame.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

How does this loco negotiate 1100 or 4' diameter curved track? 

My initial thought is that it would have no problem with that tight a radius.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

I got mine back today and while I do not have 1100 curves I have a yard with 1200 turnouts, some in a S curve configuration and it ran through pulling and pushing four cars with no problem. It ran on the mainline with no problem, except those small wheels do not like detrius on the track... it bounces a little


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

BTW, Click this link for a discussion about fitting Kadee couplers to this locomotive. 

Later, 

K


----------

